
Google Cloud Platform Opens Region in the Netherlands - tzury
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/01/Google-Cloud-Platform-opens-region-in-the-Netherlands.html
======
mrmondo
Part of me really wants this to be called the nether region... </joke>

------
fred256
The linked PDF with the Dutch version of the announcement has a clearly bogus
map.

~~~
garblegarble
That or Google just accidentally leaked the location of their submarine
datacentres...

